# Canadian applying for working holiday visa



## laurelan (Apr 20, 2015)

I was just on skype with my boyfriend and he asked, “is there not a place on the internet where you can ask people about what you’re going through with obtaining an Italian visa?” I said, no, I don’t think so. But here I am, asking you, wise old internet and people of the internet for answers.

I am a Canadian trying to apply for the working holiday visa for Italy. The steps are complicated and intricate. There are so many things to consider and so I have many questions and I don’t know where to get my answers. My main questions are:

Being an au pair, does it count as contract work for apply for this visa?

Will they tell me if I’m eligible as one of the 1000 that gets in every year? 

So many things I need to know. If you have any knowledge about anything to do with this ridiculous process, please enlighten me. I'm sure there are people on this website that have been down the same road I have. I just need some tips and really need that au pair question answered :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally, an au pair visa in Europe is a separate category - apart from any working holiday visa. 

Au pairs are often covered under "student visas" because an au pair is actually expected to be attending some sort of classes - local language classes at a minimum - and their working hours and pay are both limited. An au pair is generally supposed to be living with their host family and is not actually "paid" so much as given pocket money plus room and board during their stay.

If you're interested in being an au pair, probably best to find one of the au pair agencies. Otherwise, for a working hoilday visa, you need to check the requirements on the Italian consulate website. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

